

Intel: Hot, Dusty Servers Perform Reliably - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2008/09/18/intel-servers-do-fine-with-outside-air/

======
RobGR
I have long suspected that most datacenters waste a tremendous amount of
cooling energy. For example, if a datacenter is usually a higher temperature
than the outside temperature, and you are running active cooling, it makes no
sense to insulate the building. I think a lot of those decisions are made on
"guy feeling" or what "obviously makes sense" rather than any calculation.

